# Reheating Deer?



## smoke_chef (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all, 

     A few weeks ago, I smoked a deer "ham". It was awesome... but more than the family could eat. So, I pulled out the vac pack and sealed some up. Now I want to reheat it. I have read several posts about reheating pulled pork. I especially like the idea of reheating in the vac pack. However, a lot of the posts talk about using a crock pot. Still others talk about doing it in the oven with a finishing sauce. Any advice? 

Thanks,

Smoke Chef


----------



## bassman (Aug 8, 2009)

You should be fine re-heating in the sealed bag.  Just place in a pan of hot water and simmer for awhile.  The bag will hold in the juice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2009)

Like bassman has said just take a pot of water and heat the water to and throw your meat into the water to heat it up. You can also use a pasta pot and steam it 
that way you don't loose any moisture.


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 10, 2009)

Well... I did something wrong? The bottom of the bag melted and my meat fell out in the boiling water. I was standing right there with it. I thought I was doing a good job of keeping the bag from touching the pan. Maybe not? Any way... I ended up quickly retrieving the meat from the water and placing it all in a casserole dish, covering with tin foil, and heating at 350 for about thirty minutes. That seemed to work pretty good. Everyone ate it.


----------

